# Just the beginning. Sad. Edited by staff: NO POLITCAL POSTS PLEASE!!!



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Gunmaker Remington to Pay $73M to Settle Liability Claims With Sandy Hook Families


Remington Arms will pay $73 million to the families of five adults and four children killed in the Sandy Hook Elementary School massacre, the families




www.insurancejournal.com


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

I don’t think so. As someone said on another site lawyers sue deep pockets. this was a no jury case so no precedent was set.
Like the Firestone car accidents years ago.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes it is...on both counts.
Yesterday listened to the spokesman/attorney that has been leading the way for this lawsuit against Remington. Just sit here and shook my head with his mindset as he spoke justifying this ridiculous lawsuit as well as praising the courts for their decisions. 
What's next...some whack job intentionally driving his GM car into a group of people killing some and then GM having to pay out millions cause of the brand of car he was driving? And let's not stop there...whack job was wearing Nike tennis shoes, a Timex watch and BVD underwear at the time so might as get some $ from them too.
IMO...the results of this case sets a very slippery sloped precedence going forward. 
Just made me sick...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Buzzy said:


> I don’t think so. As someone said on another site lawyers sue deep pockets. this was a no jury case so no precedent was set.
> Like the Firestone car accidents years ago.


While no law precedence may have been set in this case...the precedence that has been further set is the mere fact that this case was allowed to go as far as it did in court then...adding insult to injury...awarding this $. It just solidifies and encourages a very flawed judicial system that we currently have.


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

We'll if someone gets hit by a knucklehead texting and driving, I'm sure that you can now sue both the phone and the car manufacturers. Some deep pockets there!! Or does this only apply to manufacturers that certain members of society hate? How the hell did we ever get to this point? Unbelievable!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

It's freaking stupid is what it is.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

This is how you make firearms unattainable to people without ever having to touch the second amendment. Lawsuits of that size will put the manufacturers out of business or drive prices to levels that no one can afford. Meanwhile this country allows unchecked crime to proliferate to record highs. How about some lawsuits against video game companies that glorify violence and desensitize our youth to the results of violence?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Buzzy said:


> I don’t think so. As someone said on another site lawyers sue deep pockets. this was a no jury case so no precedent was set.
> Like the Firestone car accidents years ago.


It’s a back door tactic. This money came from the insurance companies. How many insurance companies will want to be involved with gun owners or manufacturers if this is permitted? Snakes!


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

Well,Bush,Miller, and all the other beer manufacturers will be next...for all auto deaths

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Trophies for everyone started it all!!!
Said it before and I’ll say it again, glad I’m an old bastard although I will continually worry about my children and grandchildren, etc.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

fastwater said:


> While no law precedence may have been set in this case...the precedence that has been further set is the mere fact that this case was allowed to go as far as it did in court then...adding insult to injury...awarding this $. It just solidifies and encourages a very flawed judicial system that we currently have.


This is a product/end result of our system not an evolution.


----------



## 87duckhead (Oct 28, 2021)

I say the gun makers sue Hollywood. They promote all kinds of movies that have all these guns in them. That is marketing. They are showing improper use of there firearm. Go on the offensive and get their money back.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Buzzy said:


> This is a product/end result of our system not an evolution.


Agree...kinda!
It is a product/end result of our system...that has evolved/changed our system to what it is today(a broken system) due largely to precedents(and not all legal precedents either) that have been set in the past. The history of these kinds of ridiculous lawsuits should have been stopped from ever going into our courts long ago. They weren't and therefore...precedence/evolution has taken place to where this crap today is more socially acceptable and common place in an already overloaded court system.

Not wanting to get into semantics...however we want to word things...IMO...our today's severely broken system results in severely broken products/end results that are only going to get worse until there are some common sense changes that desperately needs to be made to the system.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Fast water-There’s a major problem with your last statement. You said “common sense”. That doesn’t exist much anymore.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Muddy said:


> Fast water-There’s a major problem with your last statement. You said “common sense”. That doesn’t exist much anymore.


You got that right...


----------



## 87duckhead (Oct 28, 2021)

To many lawyers with little car we of what they do to the system. We are going to sue ourselves right out of freedom. Already a big fear of getting sued among people.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Have edited and deleted a few political posts.
Also edited thread title.
Please...NO POLITICAL POSTS.
Thanks


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

When the Discovery Documents are released, I wonder if the Lawyer's fees will be released.......


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

On a different note, an important part of this case is the concept of "negligent marketing".
I don't believe in this concept....but honestly, why advertise in a violent video game? How many customers would that have possibly created?
When a company is run by idiots, this is what happens.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

You can't post something like this and then add " no political posts". There's nothing else that can be said if that's the case.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

loweman165 said:


> You can't post something like this and then add " no political posts". There's nothing else that can be said if that's the case.


You can if you’re not simply biased.

Remember what was said about common sense???


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

bobk said:


> It’s a back door tactic. This money came from the insurance companies. How many insurance companies will want to be involved with gun owners or manufacturers if this is permitted? Snakes!


 that's exact-act-actly what it is ... they'll make the insurance for all facets of gun ownership and sales so expensive nobody will want to afford it ... just another brick in the wall ...


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

A lot of countries have said that the U.S. has the worst judicial system in the world. I guess that if you can sue for spilling hot coffee on your crotch and win, you can sue for anything and win. I really feel sorry for the kids growing up in this sue happy country we live in.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

2 things....if you look at the bottom of the page, there's a thread from 2005 about lawsuits resulting in the improper use of firearms. After almost 17 years this really shouldn't surprise anyone. Secondly, this week San Jose, CA city council passed legislation requiring gun owners to specifically have insurance for their firearms. As was stated, what happens if insurance companies refuse to insure firearms? San Jose has some fairly stiff penalties for noncompliance...I'm sure this will contested in court but this is California....


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Faith235 said:


> 2 things....if you look at the bottom of the page, there's a thread from 2005 about lawsuits resulting in the improper use of firearms. After almost 17 years this really shouldn't surprise anyone. Secondly, this week San Jose, CA city council passed legislation requiring gun owners to specifically have insurance for their firearms. As was stated, what happens if insurance companies refuse to insure firearms? San Jose has some fairly stiff penalties for noncompliance...I'm sure this will contested in court but this is California....


People are required to have auto insurance too. We all know how well that's working.

They need to start teaching history in school again and hopefully the kids will pay attention


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

If I am hit by a Ford pick up truck I sue Ford? If I am fat I sue the fork manufacturer? If I fail a test I sue the pen manufacturer? America is turning into a 3rd world country,and it's a damn shame.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

We're doing it all to ourselves, glad I won't be around to see where it goes from here.....I liked old fashion & personal responsibility, morals, values & , valuing life .....
poor babies, screw your feelings .....not directed at anyone here, just in general


----------



## DavidRK (Feb 21, 2020)

bobk said:


> It’s a back door tactic. This money came from the insurance companies. How many insurance companies will want to be involved with gun owners or manufacturers if this is permitted? Snakes!


Your are 100% correct. This is the new tactic. Get private enterprise to do the dirty work of the government. Facebook, YouTube, Twitter, are not the government so they can ban you. Banks and insurance companies are not the government so they can refuse to loan money to you or cover you if you don't "think" the right way. Make no mistake, government entities are pulling the strings in the back rooms. 

It's almost impossible to not get pollical discussing this because it is.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

loweman165 said:


> You can't post something like this and then add " no political posts". There's nothing else that can be said if that's the case.


Just to clarify. I did not make this thread with the “no political posts” that was added to my thread topic. It’s always tough to keep politics out of these threads even though the tos permits it on posts that pertain to us sportsman. Seems like they are usually dusted so I’m not sure why that part is even in the tos. More than anything I wanted to make people aware of the latest tactics to go after guns without attacking our so called “rights”. We should be constantly aware of the latest tactics to go after what we have in this country.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

berkshirepresident said:


> On a different note, an important part of this case is the concept of "negligent marketing".
> I don't believe in this concept....but honestly, why advertise in a violent video game? How many customers would that have possibly created?
> When a company is run by idiots, this is what happens.


There should be no violent video games to begin with. These are nothing more than brainwashing tools for the confused people in this world.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Reading a book is not even close to what is done in these video games. Give me a break.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

bobk said:


> Reading a book is not even close to what is done in these video games. Give me a break.


What are you favorites?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Smitty82 said:


> Weather you like it or not video games are a genre of entertainment. I would be willing to bet that a large number of members on here enjoy watching the John Wick series of movies. It’s entertainment that glorifies violence no different than some video games. Once upon a time people used to burn books because they thought they give people motive to do bad things. This is the new generation’s version of a book burning.


This is what they found in his bedroom. Entertainment? Mind numbing what you call entertainment. No need to reply. I’m done with your thinking.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Think this is a great time to end this one.
Closed...


----------

